

Open letter and petition for NSA to conduct public rulemaking on surveillance - mato
https://epic.org/NSApetition/

======
pvnick
FYI the box to sign the petition is in the upper-right, for those that may not
have seen it

I say, the more petitions (and other things of course) the better. While one
petition is unlikely to force a change in course, the public making enough
noise and hitting some sort of threshold has a good chance.

------
mtgx
Their title is a bit confusing. Is it "I support the NSA" petition, or I
support the "NSA petition"?

The content suggests the latter, but the title itself makes me think it's the
former.

